# Alpine CDA-105 ipod touch devie error??



## pigeon.envy (Jul 30, 2010)

I have an Alpine cda-105 head unit installed in my Scion XB. For the past month or so, I've been able to hook up my new ipod touch to the stereo (via whatever cable the Best Buy guys attached when they installed it) and it has played back just fine. Starting today, after a few moments of playing, I hear nothing but static and the display says "device error." The ipod also disconnects from the stereo despite being plugged in. I tried plugging my old ipod nano into the player and it has no trouble playing. Any suggestions?


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

the Alpine 105 has a cable that comes with the unit, and I guess this is the cable you are talking about. If they used a USB extension, I am suprised the head unit ever read the ipod because the cable is not the right one. If you have the ipod cable that came with your ipod use that one to connect to the head unit as it is made for high speed connection, as the usb extension is not.


----------



## trellufd (Aug 5, 2010)

pigeon.envy said:


> I have an Alpine cda-105 head unit installed in my Scion XB. For the past month or so, I've been able to hook up my new ipod touch to the stereo (via whatever cable the Best Buy guys attached when they installed it) and it has played back just fine. Starting today, after a few moments of playing, I hear nothing but static and the display says "device error." The ipod also disconnects from the stereo despite being plugged in. I tried plugging my old ipod nano into the player and it has no trouble playing. Any suggestions?


I am having the same issue. I have had my Alpine CDA-105 without issues connecting my iPOD touch for a year. This problem just started about 2 weeks ago. I have since changed the USB cable to the original iPod cable and no change in behaviour. I am wondering if this might have something to do with the recent software update on the iPod (Version 4.0)??? Help!


----------



## Acetaminophen (Mar 1, 2010)

trellufd said:


> I am having the same issue. I have had my Alpine CDA-105 without issues connecting my iPOD touch for a year. This problem just started about 2 weeks ago. I have since changed the USB cable to the original iPod cable and no change in behaviour. I am wondering if this might have something to do with the recent software update on the iPod (Version 4.0)??? Help!


That could be exactly what it is...I mean....
I had the same issue with my Pioneer HU....incompatibility issues because of the firmware update....ticked me off...
Can't really do much I guess?


----------



## trellufd (Aug 5, 2010)

I found a solution....at least it seems to have worked for me. Pretty simple too...I found the following note on another website..

*Note:* Apple software updates may change functionality results. You may need to reset your iPod/iPhone if you download a newer software version. The headunit and iPhone (3G/3GS) or iPod touch (2nd/3rd gen) must be reset if you download iOS 4.0 for iPhone and iPod touch. 

I reset the Alpine headunit and also reset my iPod...(reset, not restore). 

Instructions on how to reset each device are on the applicable website in the user guides.

I hope this helps.


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

Yup the Alpine firmware cannot read version 4.0 or 4.1 from apple as of yet, im sure there will be a change, in their new units.


----------



## codymoto (Sep 8, 2010)

I have the same issue. I was jamming out to some Blue October in my Car and BAM! static deafening static! Hopefully this will get resolved.


----------

